
An Effective Treatment for Coronavirus (Covid-19) - benbieler
https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/e/2PACX-1vTi-g18ftNZUMRAj2SwRPodtscFio7bJ7GdNgbJAGbdfF67WuRJB3ZsidgpidB2eocFHAVjIL-7deJ7/pub
======
gardenfelder
discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22597395](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22597395)

~~~
benbieler
ah thanks

